# Can I Feed My Goat RedWood?



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 15, 2012)

We have a TON of big tall Redwood trees on our property, they are a hybrid to be fast growing. Not positive on the name, something like Apotse Blue. 

I wanted to give some to my doe, but wasnt sure if it was safe. The needles look like short pine needles, but the bark looks redwood. They are beautiful and have tons of branches. 

Are they safe?

Thanks


----------

